# يحكى ان



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

يحكى أن فتاة اسمها ثناء مصطفى حاصلة على بكالوريوس تجارة 1998
 ظلت لعدة سنوات تبحث عن عمل دون جدوى فأشار عليها أحد أقاربها بالذهاب معه
 لمقابلة مسئول يعمل بحديقة الحيوان  ليسأله عن عمل مناسب لها فاعتذر لهم المسئول ولكنه بعد تفكير قال لثناء أن  زوجة الأسد ماتت وأن الحديقة لن تأتى بأخرى الا بعد شهور بسبب الإجراءات  الروتينية وعرض عليها أن ترتدي... جلد زوجة الأسد وتجلس في القفص مكانها  يوميا من الساعة الـ 9صباحا حتى الساعة الـ 2 ظهرا لقاء مرتب جيد وطمأنها  أن الأسد في قفص ملاصق لها وان بينهما باب مغلق وظلت ثناء على هذا الوضع  لمدة شهر حتى حدثت الواقعة حينما نسى الحارس في أحد الأيام إغلاق الباب  الذي يفصلها عن الأسد فدخل إليها الأسد
 فأخذت تصرخ مستغيثة الحقوني أنا ثناء مصطفى بكالوريوس تجارة 98
 وكانت المفاجأة أن الأسد رد عليها
 متخافيش أنا أحمد محروس بكالوريوس هندسة
 الشتيمة حرام :99:​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




:99::99::99:

اول ما قريته ضحكت بردوا 

بس لقيتها كوميديا بتجسد واقع البطاله 

كوميديا هادفه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه الي غاظني اني اتشديت اوي للقصه
بس ماخدتش بالي من القسم 
بس هو في بنت اسمها ثناء ؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه الي غاظني اني اتشديت اوي للقصه
> بس ماخدتش بالي من القسم
> بس هو في بنت اسمها ثناء ؟




ههههههههههههههههه

اه قريت حقيقه زى يعنى 

طيب كويس بتبقى ممتعه اكتر 

ثانيا اه فى كتير بنات اسمهم ثناء بس اسم قديم جيل السبعينات والسيتينات 

:: اسم ثناء  ::*الشكر ، العطاء ، الإطراء ، والثناء لغةً : هو ما تصف به الانسان من مدحٍ أو ذمّ *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
ايه يا حبوا انتى كمان مخديش بالك من القسم 

هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه يا حبوا انتى كمان مخديش بالك من القسم
> 
> هههههههههههه


 ايوا ههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه
هم يضحك وهم يبكى  ولسه بكرة هنلاقى اللى بيعمل قطة واللى بيعمل فار علشان يشتغل


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا ههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هم يضحك وهم يبكى  ولسه بكرة هنلاقى اللى بيعمل قطة واللى بيعمل فار علشان يشتغل



هههههههههههههههههه

على رايك يا نيفو 

عندك حق


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههه

وانا بقول بقاله مده مختفي 
اتاري الاسد محروس ههههههههههههه

ثناء كبير مني لكِ سيدتي على ها الموضوع المهضوم

وتحية كمان لثناء لولا محروس كان اكلها الاسد متل (العروس)

العروس باللبناني(سندويش) هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا بقول بقاله مده مختفي
> اتاري الاسد محروس ههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههه 
مهضوم ايضا ردك 

جديد العروس بالبنانى سندويش 
وﻻ مره سمعتها 

اعرف العروس يعنى عروسه اللى بيلبسوا ابيض عندكم خلتوها سندويش 
والعروسه بتقوله عليها ايه بقى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مهضوم ايضا ردك
> 
> جديد العروس بالبنانى سندويش
> ...




بردو العروسة اي اللي ستصبح زوجة  بنقول عليا  عروس


والسندويش باللبناني الولد الصغير بيقول لمامتو

ماما عمليلي عروس جبنة مثلاً


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> بردو العروسة اي اللي ستصبح زوجة  بنقول عليا  عروس
> 
> 
> والسندويش باللبناني الولد الصغير بيقول لمامتو
> ...



ايش جاب لجاب 
ده شئ وده شئ اخر 

على العموم ميرسى للمعلومه


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ايش جاب لجاب
> ده شئ وده شئ اخر
> 
> على العموم ميرسى للمعلومه



طيب اتفضلي هيدي عروس
http://johnnyhage.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/عروسة-جبنة/


=================

وهيدي عروس

http://www.google.com.lb/url?sa=t&r...fDqg54hJzIU9laVVZQ&bvm=bv.73231344,bs.1,d.bGQ


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2014)

:t36::507pr::01A0FF~139:


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> طيب اتفضلي هيدي عروس
> http://johnnyhage.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/عروسة-جبنة/
> 
> 
> ...


كل الهيصه دى على سندويتش جبنه وياريت خده 
هههههههههههههه 
ميرسى على المعلومه وكلمه ايش جاب لجاب مش تشكيك استغراب فقط س


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> :t36::507pr::01A0FF~139:



:t31::t31::t31:
leasantrleasantrleasantr


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2014)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يسعدك



ميرسى لحضرتك 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> كل الهيصه دى على سندويتش جبنه وياريت خده
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على المعلومه وكلمه ايش جاب لجاب مش تشكيك استغراب فقط س



معلومة 
ايش جاب لجاب 
تعبير سوري


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> معلومة
> ايش جاب لجاب
> تعبير سوري



معلومه برضوا 
بنقلها عندنا بمصر كتير 
وتعنى الفرق الشاسع بين حاجتين 
ثانكس مره تانيه للمعلومه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (30 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع غاية ف الجمال والتشويق soso a ربنا يعوضك


----------



## soso a (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ميرسى ليك 
نورت الموضوع 
بمرورك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soso a (2 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




نورتى الموضوع
بمرورك الجميل


----------

